# Sooner Results



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Derby
1st - Way -Da-Go Call of the Wild O: Veach & Spaulding H: Marth Russell (Smacked every bird, we were all playing catch up)

2nd - Wing Magic's Louisianna Roux O/H: Frank Price (Wing Magic on here) (Littermate to 1st place dog, both are chocolate)

3rd - Lightning Fast Quack Attacker O: Shinsato H: Mark Edwards

4th - El Toro O/H Dan Widner

RJ - Not Sure, but I think it was Patton's Black Water Ripper O: Purser H: Mark Edwards

Jams (didn't catch all of them, there should be a couple more)
Red Dirt's Big Iron O/H Chris Payne
Moonsotnes Sea Biscuit Run O/H Bill McKnight

Judges Don Yaw and Wade McCool set up 4 very nice series and were generous with call backs.


Open had 38'ish going to the land blind.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Chris, good on you to finish the derby, extra kudos 'cause you did it with a Chessie.

Good on Lainee's dog too for the 3rd place. Hey Lainee, when your pro does it, does it really count? :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks Howard........Colt was doing well until the last bird....but thats why you have to pick'em all up. Bullet looked pretty good as well a small booble in the 3rd was all.

Chris


----------



## SamLab1 (Jul 24, 2003)

Congratulations Frank!!!! Wing Magic's Louisianna Roux O/H: Frank Price 

Putting color with all those jams has to be a great time. Way to go!!

Bob


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

Big Congrats Frank. Emma and I wish we could have been there to give you guys a run for the money. Or at least to try and have 3 chocolates in the running. What is the game comming to, 2 chocolates in the top two spots. Same goes to Jon and Martha. Drake is a machine, he showed that last weekend at NT as well. See you two at Metro on the 5th. Good luck until then.
Nik and Emma


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Big Congrats to Martha and Drake!

Katy


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

The other 2 JAMs were Moon Schoon Devil Double Down "Ace": Jeff Schoonover handled by Mark Edwards
Nick of Time Koal: Martha and John Russell handled by John Russell

Bob, I had heard rumors that colors other than green were passed out at these things. It does feel good to finally fetch a placement. Roux only made one bobble (backsided a gun), but with Drake running clean it was one bobble too many. 

Nik, scratch Emma behind the ears for me. See you at Metro. 

Lainee, Congrats on Buttlet. He keeps stacking up points. 

*Chris wrote:*



> Colt was doing well until the last bird..


Chris is being modest. Colt was doing extremely well up until the last bird.

*A big thanks to Bill Schrader *for making it possible to keep Roux in the derby after he scratched an eyeball in the 2nd series.

Frank


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Bullet!!!!!!   

Andy


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Frank, Chris , not bad for a chocolate and a chessie.


----------



## DeltaMon (Mar 8, 2005)

Congrats Chris,
them all breeds are rough on us 8) you should have been at the Specialty,
It was all I could do to hold off those Canadians, they took 1st,3rd, and 4th in the Derby, We got 2nd with Tigger runnen on a pulled shoulder the whole time. They ran a first series (Double in a field) and was too much to start with, all but a few went out on it (including the winner) so they scratched that series, tooo bad for me cause we smoked it. anyway, sometimes you get the bear and sometimes he gets you, yah, yah. Congrats on the green and go get em on the 28th!
Denny
Grandview Kennel


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

Do they have anything finished but the Derby yet?


----------



## mstreetman (Apr 24, 2003)

AM
1 Norman --mark rosenblum
2 Gracie --steve helgoth
3 Hawg --richard wedel
4 Lexi --marty streetman

Qual
1 Blue --bill schrader
2 Rooster --bill schrader
3 Lexi --marty streetman
4 Flash --bill schrader


----------



## Mitch Patterson (Feb 20, 2003)

mstreetman said:


> AM
> 1 Norman --mark rosenblum
> 2 Gracie --steve helgoth
> 3 Hawg --richard wedel
> ...


Stormin Norman also won the Open and I hear it finished his FC


----------



## redline (Apr 19, 2003)

DHer?


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

redline said:


> DHer?


Ryan was running the dog that won the open...so no.
________
SIMMERING FOOD


----------



## Mad_At_M (May 2, 2005)

I just posted the results on EE.

Ryan handled Norman in the Open and Mark in the AM.


PS...Great Trial....We thank everyone for coming and participating!! Special thanks to our great judges who gave their time along with our members to worked their tails off!!


----------



## redline (Apr 19, 2003)

> Ryan


?
Don't believe I know Ryan. But Congrats to Ryan and Mark.
Jan


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

redline said:


> > Ryan
> 
> 
> ?
> ...


Ryan Brasseaux...he's now Danny Farmer's assistant trainer.
________
The Cigar Boss


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

redline said:


> > Ryan
> 
> 
> ?Don't believe I know Ryan.



you may not know him now but you will, he's a comer 8)


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ed said:


> ...he's a comer 8)


 :shock: :roll:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Yippe ROUX!!!!!  I knew he had it in him....but damn did he have to beat up on Buttlet when I'm not around to console the poor black dog?! :wink: 

You better of gotten him a cheese burger on the way home!!

Very happy with the news since I didn't get an elk regards,

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------

